# Identify this bianchi



## joe_blow (Jul 16, 2008)

What year is this bianchi?

i guy came into the bike store where i work and gave this nice old bianchi to my boss because it'd been sitting in his garage forever and he didnt care about it...so my boss gave the frame to me (because it's a 55 too small for him) under the condition that i make it awesome...he wants all the gear gear off it...it's old veloce 8 speed that works perfectly...

so im going to put new veloce on it and lace up some nice campagnolo hubs into a pair of mavic open pro rims...

anyone know where i could find a nice stem and bars?...


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

I think it's a 1996 Bianchi Veloce.

My first Bianchi was that very bike but in Celeste.

I blame this bike for my Bianchi obsession!


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

That's a 1997. 97 came in blue or celeste and 96 came in red or celeste. (I just pulled the old books out)


----------



## joe_blow (Jul 16, 2008)

awesome...thanks dudes...ill post some pics when i've done it up...


----------

